# Dish to add Altitude HD



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Altitude will show 40 Avalanche and 40 Nuggets games in HDTV this season, and Dish will carry them. Does this mean another one of those shared RSN slots?

Source: http://multichannel.com/article/CA6477519.html


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

*Read the article again, it will ONLY be in Alltitudes 10 State footprint.
*


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Well, yeah, of course. I never claimed otherwise. When you're out of market, you can't see pro sports on the other RSN HD channels either. Yet those in-market people seem to care about them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Blackouts mess up out of market carriage anyways ... unless one subscribes to NHL Center Ice or the NBA package.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

Anybody know which ten states?


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

yuppers519 said:


> Anybody know which ten states?


http://www.altitude.tv/AboutUs/TerritoryMap.aspx

My question is: with E* adding all these RSN's in HD, does that mean it will use these feeds for NBA league pass? Or does that have to be part of some other agreement? League Pass had at most 4 to5 games a week in HD seemed like.
Hope this year is much more!


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

E* doesn't have a deal locked down with Center Ice yet, so my questions are if they make a deal, that MUST be were they will be getting their HD feeds from (RSN in HD)


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

jldhawk said:


> E* doesn't have a deal locked down with Center Ice yet, so my questions are if they make a deal, that MUST be were they will be getting their HD feeds from (RSN in HD)


Well they do have a deal today.
From the Dish web site:

NHL® CENTER ICE® let's you experience this season with the most coverage possible with up to 40 games per week from around the League, including select games from the first two rounds of the Stanley Cup playoffs and select games broadcast in high-definition.

Channels: 543 - 558

Order before October 9, 2007 and save $20.00

Early Bird package: $149.00 or three payments of $49.66 (order before October 9)
Full Season Package: $169.00 or three payments of $56.33

To order, call 1-877-DISH PPV* (347-4778) or


----------

